# Touring rear wiper fuse location?



## TheMatrixz (Aug 11, 2003)

My rear wiper stopped working today, I tried to find the fuse location in both the manual and the card in the glovebox but couldn't find it. Does anyone know where it is?

Thanks

Tan


----------



## TheMatrixz (Aug 11, 2003)

For future reference: fuse # 55, above the battery, behind the subwoofer.


----------

